# To Admin : Plz Lay off some matter from the forum pages



## sAr (Nov 30, 2003)

the forum takes long time to load and not surprisingly, cause on my opera it show downloading some 200K's of data for one page alone.
do something bout it
i hope all u guys agree with me and how bout a poll for that matter

and i'll inagurate the poll with u know which choice


----------



## sAr (Dec 1, 2003)

come on ppl, show some spirit. 13 reads and only 1 poller. show us what u think


----------



## sAr (Dec 2, 2003)

hmmmmmmmm.................................
but still, we are the ones that make the forum move on, so the digit guys should listen to our pleas(we can't demand of course).

how bout starting on by taking off the left side column regarding the links to articles n all on the main site. i mean we come to forum to discuss things n if we wanna read articles we know where to go(thinkdigit.com i think). u should see the coding of this menu driven column. just a glance is enough, it has all kinds of functions for mouse events n stuff n making it pretty takes a heavy toll on our phone lines.
so vote on ppl n to let the digit ppl know we here to stay
(just to clarify, digit guys this is not a rebellion speaking but someone who cares bout the forum. i've genuinly taken a liking to it)


----------



## GunshotSilence (Dec 2, 2003)

u guys are too slow in realizing or u are newcomers

all the stuff u have been requesting, exactly the same i have asked for twice (if u see my posts regarding the forum)

but u see neither the reply window has the heading/topic subject 'cause since topic review has those 'left hand side' links, which are totally unnecessary and when i was on IE -it took a hell of a time to load.

but do u see any changes here? despite my requests. they even said that those 'left hand side' links can be rmoved as they r useless. but i see no changes eexcept a new 'bazaar forum.
i even told then to make the forum adiff. site altogether
like for eG: when u click on www.thinkdigit.com , and the forum button, itshould lead u to a diff. site totally. like www.digitforum.com or something

but i think all requests are falling on deaf ears.


----------



## scrEEmur (Dec 2, 2003)

*Tweak it!*

I've seen many BBSes running on PhpBB, this one is by far the slowest. I dunno what all the "techies" are doing at DIGIT HQ. This board needs some serious tweaking.

Maybe someone should consider installing Invision Powerboard instead, it runs fast, consumes less CPU power and has many more features. However, it is not free like PhpBB.

I guess, good things DO come at a price.


----------



## anupamsinha (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi scrEEmur



> I guess, good things DO come at a price.



Well phpbb is a great software and for free. It's not the software fault. It's the fault of the people of the India's biggest Magazine that don't know how to put up a board correctly.


----------



## saurabh (Dec 3, 2003)

The left navigation bar of the forum pages is there to maintain the consistance of the site. This makes you aware of your presence and helps you easily switch to any other section of the site when required. You should have noticed that unlike the other parts of the site, the right hand column with the ads is not present in the forum. This is just becuas we felt it was not required to forum members and would also help fastne laod times. But the navigation bar is there to help you navigate easily, and to maintain site theme.


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

Come on, only 7 votes in ALL this many months?

Okay, one nice thing thing might be the option in a board setting to not view avatars/signatures, and to display more posts per page.


----------



## busyanuj (Aug 18, 2004)

anupamsinha said:
			
		

> Hi scrEEmur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, vBulletin boards load faster than phpBB boards, but I don't agree about blaming the ppl of di9it.

*the thing that can be done, is to give users the option to decide how many threads they want to view on a single page, if a user can accordingly opt for 20 threads or 50 threads per page, that will make a substantial difference in the loading speed. A person with faster net access can view 50 threads per page while a person with slower dial up can accordingly set the option such that he sees only 10 or 20 threads per page.*

this option is there with the administrators in the vBullentin boards, don't know about the phpBB board.


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, the admins should have considered using IPB - just a nominal annual charge to be paid to them. To know its power, just visit www.neowin.net

Neowin bases its forums on "Invision Power Board". See how dynamic and well-managed, and very customisable it is. It is extremely popular as well.


----------



## hitesh_hg (Aug 19, 2004)

Well when i am on dial-up i use the no graphics interface and it seems as if i am on a T6 line...
necessity is the mother of invention 

Hitesh


----------



## prankzter (Aug 19, 2004)

well bad luck dial-up users! I m havin' a broadband connection and i surely can live with it!


----------



## sUlPhUr|nE` (Aug 19, 2004)

No way dude...I run Opera & I 2 use a dial up. I get connected @ 44kbps.
  I disable pictures inOpera as it is not at all useful for me(especially in ThinkDigit.com).
  Runs hellishly fast


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 19, 2004)

Another old topic revived ...

This forum was adjusted, earlier it was way too slow, now its fine.


----------



## adithyagenius (Aug 20, 2004)

I get connected at 14.4 kbps VSNL dial up. Use naviscopeand IE6 with SP1. The site is very fast with all the pics and stuff. It takes not more than 9s. I timed it. Generally 6s. I wonder why u complain


----------



## lywyre (Aug 20, 2004)

Site is fast enough for me. I am using a Reliance Connection at 115Kbps. (shared by 5 PCs!)


----------



## lywyre (Aug 20, 2004)

sAr said:
			
		

> "You have the right to remain silent. Anything you say in this forum
> can be and will be misquoted, then used against you."



Have you been to Astaforum?

I guess so.


----------

